# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player > [CD Player] JVC KD-LH70R

## marioulinos

Παιδια δεν δουλευει κανενα κουμπι!
Βοηθεια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Υ.Γ. ουτε απο το κοντρολ!!!!!

----------


## rkiller

Η οθόνη λειτουργεί?

----------


## marioulinos

> Η οθόνη λειτουργεί?


ξέχασα να το πω!
η οθόνη μιά χαρα!
μόνο τα κουμπιά δεν λειτιυργούν!!!!!

----------


## rkiller

Άνοιξες την πρόσοψη να δεις τι γίνετε? ετσι ξαφνικά σταμάτησαν να λειτουργούν?

----------


## marioulinos

την ανοιξα δεν ειδα κατι σπασμενο η κατι τετοιο.
ετσι ξαφνικα που λεει και το τραγουδι.

----------


## ezizu

Έλεγξε για απλά πράγματα πρώτα,όπως για το αν κάποιο από τα buttons είναι κολλημένο/βραχυκυκλωμένο ( ίσως κάποιο να έχει χαλάσει ή να είναι πατημένο μόνιμα για κάποιο λόγο π.χ. πρόβλημα στα πλαστικά κουμπιά της πρόσοψης κ.λ.π.), οπότε δεν θα δέχεται καμία εντολή.
Βγάλε τις μπαταρίες και από το remote control ,μήπως και έχει κολλήσει και στέλνει εντολές μόνο του (πιο σπάνια περίπτωση βέβαια). 
Βγάλε επίσης και την συσκευή από την πρίζα ,για λίγη ώρα , μήπως κάνει κάποιο reset.
Αν δεν είναι καμία από αυτές τις πιθανές ,απλές, περιπτώσεις βλαβών ,είναι πιο σύνθετη βλάβη ,οπότε ξαναγράψε.
Αλλά σίγουρα,τότε, για την επισκευή της συσκευής, απαιτούνται περισσότερες γνώσεις σχετικά με τα ηλεκτρονικά και κατάλληλα εργαλεία / όργανα μέτρησης.  Φιλικά.

----------


## marioulinos

αυτα τα σχετικα απλα τα εκανα!
πω παει το radio!

----------


## rkiller

Μην απογοητεύεσαι έχεις καποιον γνωστό σου που να έχει το ίδιο ράδιο? αν ναι  δοκίμασε με τη δικη του πρόσοψη αν λειτουργεί το δικό σου, αν  λειτουργήσει κάνε εντατικο έλεγχο στο κύκλωμα τησ πρόσοψης σου, εν  ανάγκη τσεκερνε παράλληλα και την άλλη (αν βρεις βέβαια) μεχρι να βρεισ  τι φταίει. αν τώρα δε βρεις είναι μεγαλο θέμα....

----------


## ezizu

Φίλε μου  τώρα είδα ότι είναι  radio/cd αυτοκινήτου, δεν το είχα καταλάβει.Όλα αυτά βέβαια που σου έγραψα στο ποστ#6 ισχύουν κανονικά ,μονάχα πρέπει να αντικατασταθεί, η λέξη πρίζα με την λέξη  τροφοδοσία ,στην εξής πρόταση:

 << Βγάλε επίσης και την συσκευή από την πρίζα ,για λίγη ώρα , μήπως κάνει κάποιο reset.  >> 

Τσέκαρε επίσης αν κουμπώνει σωστά η πρόσοψη , αν λειτουργεί ο διακόπτης που ελέγχει την θέση  της πρόσοψης ( δηλαδή για το αν είναι κουμπωμένη στην θέση της η πρόσοψη, αν βέβαια έχει τέτοιο διακόπτη ,που λογικά πρέπει να έχει )και αν είναι σωστοί οι κονέκτορες  ,με τους οποίους ενώνεται η πρόσοψη με την κεντρική πλακέτα στο  radio/cd.
Κάποια μοντέλα έχουν και ένα button για reset ,συνήθως στην εσωτερική πρόσοψη ( στο σώμα της συσκευής ,πίσω από την αφαιρούμενη πρόσοψη ),οπότε αν έχει τέτοιο button,κάνε του ένα reset.

 Υ.Γ. Αν έχω καταλάβει σωστά ,από κάτι φωτογραφίες που βρήκα στο internet,αυτό το μοντέλο δεν έχει καλωδιοταινία , με την οποία ενώνεται η πρόσοψη με την κεντρική πλακέτα.Το λέω επειδή η συγκεκριμένη καλωδιοταινία κόβεται συχνά ,σε μοντέλα που την χρησιμοποιούν και δημιουργούνται έτσι, παρόμοια  συμπτώματα με αυτά που αναφέρεις .Τώρα ,αν κάνω λάθος και έχει όντως καλωδιοταινία  το  δικό σου μοντέλο radio/cd ,τότε ίσως αυτή  να είναι κομμένη.

----------


## marioulinos

δεν νομιζω να ειναι κομμενη!
μολις την κλεινω ανοιγει ο φωτισμος της οθονης.
το κουμπι αυτο της επανεκκινησης το βλεπω.να το πατησω καμια 10αρια δευτερολεπτα?

----------


## ezizu

Οπότε ,όπως λες,έχει όντως καλωδιοταινία το δικό σου μοντέλο.
Όταν λέω κομμένη δεν εννοώ ότι έχει κοπεί τελείως .Μπορεί να έχει κοπεί κάποιος ή κάποιοι από τους διαδρόμους εσωτερικά και να μην φαίνεται τόσο καθαρά.Για αυτό μπορεί να ανάβει η οθόνη μεν,αλλά να έχουν κοπεί κάποιοι διάδρομοι π.χ. τον εντολών από τα buttons ή κάτι άλλο και έτσι να υπολειτουργεί.Είναι συχνό φαινόμενο σε μοντέλα  car audio ,που χρησιμοποιούν τέτοιου είδους καλωδιοταινία στην πρόσοψη.
 Αν μπορείς ανέβασε μερικές φωτογραφίες που να φαίνονται η καλωδιοταινία της πρόσοψης,οι φίσες της πρόσοψης κ.λ.π.

----------


## marioulinos

δεν πατιοταν το κουμπι που ''λεει'' οτι η προσοψη εκλεισε.
ολα οκ.
ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας.
ΑΣ ΚΛΕΙΔΩΘΕΙ!!!

----------

